# Sooner



## blindfaith (Feb 5, 2006)

Any news yet from the Sooner trial? Thanks in advance....


----------



## Huff (Feb 11, 2008)

Open call backs to the second

3,4,5,7,8,9,11,12,14,15,16,17,22,23,25,26,28,30,33,34,35,36,39,41,42,43,47,48,49,50

Russell


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

In the AM, 25 back to the water blind in the morning. They are: 1-5-7-8-10-11-12-15-17-18-19-20-21-23-24-25-27-30-32-34-35-36-37-38-39


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

15 back to the 4th in the AM. They are: 1-5-7-8-10-11-15-18-19-21-23-24-27-30-35


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

A special congratulations to Martha and Tubb
For their open win! 2 weekends in a row for Tubb!!! 
Congratulations to Mark Edwards and Briley with the 2nd,
Tim Milligan and Dealer were 3rd with Tim and Boo 4th.
Unofficial results - 2nd hand info


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

*Amateur 
Robby Bickley - 1st Manny 
Robby Bickley - 2nd Skeeter
Congrats to Robby!

Thanks to all the judges and **worker for the Sooner retriever club for their time and hard work. You guys put on a really good trial twice a year and I really appreciate you all!*


----------



## whites lean carley (Feb 3, 2009)

Nice job Danny Haas and "Maestro" in the derby. I heard that it was an unbelievable water performance in the 3rd and 4th series.... Sorry he just came away with a jam.


----------



## Huff (Feb 11, 2008)

Results are on EE now. Thanks to the judges, workers, and contestants for making this a great trial. Congrats to all the finishers. Hope to see everyone in the spring.

Russell


----------



## WBF (Feb 11, 2012)

whites lean carley said:


> Nice job Danny Haas and "Maestro" in the derby. I heard that it was an unbelievable water performance in the 3rd and 4th series.... Sorry he just came away with a jam.


Thanks I'm very proud, unfortunately the proper trained response to Two Down The Shore wasn't taken into consideration.


----------



## Chad Beard (May 17, 2011)

Congrats to mrs. Martha, mr. John and tubb. Keep up the great work!!!


----------



## Chad Beard (May 17, 2011)

CONGRATS TO Mrs . MARTHA, Mr. JOHN and TUBB. KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK!!!


----------

